# Sticky  Incase anyone needs help finding IC or intake boots and connectors.....



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

Just incase anyone out there needs connector boots and fittings for intakes, or intercoolers etc... here is a link to our site:
http://performancenissanparts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=1121_1149
We have quite a few sizes available, with more to come. Incase anybody needs some help with finding them......


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Why the hell is this a sticky? The mod. should make all these stupid stickys into one.


----------



## Jrlandis922 (Jun 19, 2010)

Does anyone know what size socket is needed for the bolt on a crankshaft pulley? It's for an 86 nissan 300zx.


----------



## SloppyGoat (Dec 23, 2010)

Holy shit! That's a lot of money!!! I think I'm going to have to buy cheaper parts and custom route it anyway. I want to keep my AC and everything else, except going to electric fans, of course, and might go with the pipe through engine mount method to make more space. I don't want my spoiler all cut up and stretched out either. I want it to look stock, no matter what I change. It's kind of a "sleeper."


----------



## ALEC boby (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, I have a Roxy backpack. All of my friends like mine. They make some "Over-the-Shoulder-bags" that are really cute. I don't know if your really girlie but im a tom-boy so I like Roxy. It's really comfortable when you break it in. It usually takes about a day or 2, but that's only if you wear it all day. Hope i helped ^_^!!!!!!!


----------

